# Pos OPK yesterday when's best to do the deed!!!



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey ladies

I got a strong pos OPK yesterday @ 4pm 

We did the deed twice friday , once saturday morning, and once late last night.
Im thinking of enticing hubby tonight too but sperm count is poor if its done too often isn't it??
Would you also suggest I do it tomorrow too!

Dunno if hubby could manage  
He doesnt know Im ovulating..   I try not to tell him....

thanks ladies


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

I think you'll probably be ok, apparently you ovulate 24-36 hrs after a positive opk so you should have plenty of swimmers up there! Have you EWCM? Shag until that's gone just to be safe


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks raspberry tipple


----------

